
PC Builders’ Preferences for Intel Skylake versus Haswell Microarchitectures - boxerbk
https://blog.parsec.tv/pc-builders-preferences-for-intel-i7-versus-i5-cpus-and-skylake-versus-haswell-microarchitectures-db96b5edc63#.nfioaea4p
======
boxerbk
Some data on the most popular Intel CPUs in PcPartPicker builds. No surprise
that builders are opting for the i7 CPUs more frequently than their i5
counterparts. The most popular Haswell CPUs were the 4690K and 4790K. Among
Skylake CPUs, the most popular were the 6600K and 6700K.

